# Best T5HO bulb for red plant color



## sleepy.nadia (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,

I am upgrading to a T5HO fixture and I want to know what bulbs would be best to use. I have quite a few plants with red color to them and I want that color to be brought out. I wanted to know whether it would be best to stick with 2x6700K or one 6700 and one "pink" bulb (a very ambiguous bulb that I have heard very little about). I have also heard that having a 10,000K might bring out colors. The fixture I am considering is a 2 bulb fixture, though I could also go for a four bulb if that's better for color. I thought 4x39W would be a bit overkill for a 30 gallon tank though.

Thanks!


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

I have Geismann Aquaflora that looks great on red plants.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I use the Giesemannn Aquaflora as well. It is one of many "pink" bulbs that have the spectrum that plants need and they also bring out the red colors. Avoid bulbs that have a blue cast including a 10,000K bulb. They will make your red plants not "pop" and look dull. Zoo Med has the Flora Sun that has a pink cask and it is somewhat inexpensive. Current USA has a Freshwater bulb that is pinkish too. Other pinkish bulbs are Aquatic Life's Roseate bulbs, Coralife's Colormax (make sure that you get the HO version, they also have a NO version too), True Lumen's Freshwater Flora

I purchased several of the Giesemann Aquaflora bulbs, but I bought Zoo Med's Flora Sun for replacements because they are about half of the price of the Giesemann's.


----------

